# Fleetwood Wilderness Roof Replacement



## robk5787 (May 7, 2011)

Well, the trailer is roughly 7 years old and when I had a small area patched the repair man stated that it was almost time to replace the roof. Quoted me a price of $2,500 fro complete re-install. I guess my first question is that replacing the roof is necessary? Second question is how much have you paid and does the estimate provided sound fair? Thank you in advance for any insight on this process.

I have 2004 Fleetwood Wilderness Advantage. It appears to be the hard roof that you can walk on and not the rubber roof.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 18, 2011)

Re: Fleetwood Wilderness Roof Replacement

I am going to guess you do have a rubber roof.

Well, a rubber roof is designed to last 20 years....WITH PROPER MAINTENANCE!  It has 12 year warranty, but a little secret is...first 5 years are parts and labor...balance is just parts.  NOW...all the seams need maintenance performed at least annually...I tell my customers to look at it twice annually.

Actually 2,500 sounds cheap, but it is based on the length of the trailer and you did not say that.  Also, is he just putting new rubber down or doing it right with new wood and rubber.  To do it right, it takes a lot of time, as you have to remove everything on the roof, trim around the roof, lay new luan down on top of the old roof, glue the new rubber roof down, and reinstall everything you took off.


----------



## robk5787 (May 19, 2011)

Re: Fleetwood Wilderness Roof Replacement

Well, apparently the previous owner did not maintain it very well. The old rubber roof had severe oxidation but no leaks and seals were good. The local RV repair guy was highly recommended and explained that he would do the following:
 - Completely tear off old roof and replace any damaged wood panels underneath
 - Talked him into putting on a new synthetic roof vs. the old rubber epdm material
$2500 total for a 30' Wilderness

Shopped around after posting the earlier question and iit seams this is an excellent price. I hope this guy does a good job...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 19, 2011)

Re: Fleetwood Wilderness Roof Replacement

It is a great price.


----------



## H2H1 (May 19, 2011)

Re: Fleetwood Wilderness Roof Replacement

I must say that does sound cheap, but if he came highly recommended and has agreed to do it that cost, then I would let him do it. But as Ken stated if the wood has to be replaced he may come up with a lot more money and he has you since it is already torn off. Good luck, and happy camping


----------

